

Ask HN: Bicyclists, What Does “On Your Left” Mean? - cafard

As a runner, I am curious to know how the bicyclists understand this phrase: does it mean &quot;Please move to the right.&quot; or &quot;I am overtaking on the left, do not veer into my path&quot;?
======
oldbuzzard
As a bike commuter on dual-use paths I use it to mean "I am overtaking on the
left, do not veer into my path". Moving to the right if easy would be
courteous but not necessary.

I use it in this way when passing both pedestrians and other bikes. I have a
bell I sometimes use for other bike commuters but almost always use the call
out for pedestrians. I have enough room by quite a large safety margin, I'll
pass bikes with no warning.

ETA: If you are running or biking 2 or 3 abreast, I may actually mean "move
right", but that is a fairly rare occurrence...

------
alistairSH
Assuming you're running in your lane and not weaving, I mean "I am overtaking
on your left".

------
maxerickson
When I say it, I'm just trying to advertise my presence and intent, "do not
veer" is stronger than what I'm thinking. Especially because on the paths I
ride it usually results in surprising the pedestrian, so I am already giving
them lots of room.

------
general_failure
Whenever I hear that, I usually just freeze and do not move in either
direction :-)

------
xkcd-sucks
"I'm passing you on your left side, please react appropriately"

------
cafard
Thanks to one and all.

